# springs vs coilovers



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...call me stupid, Im a newbie at this.
What is the difference between springs and coilovers. 
I need to replace my factory struts and shocks and want to upgrade and lower it alittle.
Any advice???
I have a 200sx 95, BA14 GA16 1.6L


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Coilovers = adjustable height and much better









Springs


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if interested.. i have C/O's for sale. used but $100 less than retail. $300 +shipping


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Technically, the strut is indeed a coil-over. In the vernacular, a coil-over has the adjustable lower perch shown in the picture above.

Ignore the "much better" comment by *OhThreeSpecV*; that's dependent upon strut damping and spring rate and drop. Coil-over IS more adjustable, but that's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...so what is a good and realitively inexpensive way to go without replacing the my factory shocks and struts??
Or should I not put either on until I have enough to do it all...
will lowing it 1.4 either with coilovers or springs ruin the factory suspension?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

That much drop may ruin the ride unless you get significantly stiffer springs to keep the struts off the bump stops.

The only way to damage the "suspension" is to allow the strut to bottom out hard thus breaking things inside it. Short travel plus soft springs = bottomed struts.

There are several companies making shortened struts but they're not cheap.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have been and read alot about using GC coilovers....would recommend to go with GC coilovers vs just Eibach springs.
And everyone says KYB but everyone here local is saying Tokico. What is the difference?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Old Tokico = slightly stiffer than stock and blown seal yearly. New Tokico = ??? AGX = strong and single-adjustable.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You may also wish to use the b13 front struts as they allow about an inch more travel on a b14 as compared to stock.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta use GC stuff to make that mod work, apprently.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or you can do the full coilover like TEINS SS , AD, JIC MAGIC , and motivationals.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Ground Control coil overs are just a Sleeve that mount to your Struts. If your Struts are bad then you need to replace them. Just buying the Basci GC setup will be very bad. You can get a Fully assembled setup from Ground Control for 820$ plus shipping for there Sleeves/Eibach Springs(Custom for each application) and New KYB AGX struts.


----------

